
Self-driving vehicles could struggle to eliminate most crashes - rootusrootus
https://www.iihs.org/news/detail/self-driving-vehicles-could-struggle-to-eliminate-most-crashes
======
m463
“Our analysis shows that it will be crucial for designers to prioritize safety
over rider preferences if autonomous vehicles are to live up to their promise
to be safer than human drivers,” Mueller says.

uh-oh. So it begins.

